

Defending Your Privacy - supremedata
http://blog.zonealarm.com/2011/06/defending-your-privacy-which-social-networking-sites-are-secure.html
Discovering what privacy settings social networks have, or don’t have, can be difficult. This infographic ranks eight of the most popular social networking sites according to their privacy and looks at some of the most famous security attacks from 2010.
======
elehack
This analysis seems very superficial - it's (almost) just a rundown of privacy
features and doesn't get in to track records (except for Twitter), attitudes,
ever-changing defaults, and backdoors (such as Facebook apps - last I knew,
adding a Facebook app gives the app [and its authors] access to your friends'
friend-only restricted information without their permission, yet Facebook gets
4/4).

